# Happy Valley Corn Whiskey Bottle



## stormcrow (Feb 11, 2005)

Greetings! I was hoping someone could help me with a bottle I found. It's a clear, long-necked, corked-type round bottle with the following embossed in the glass:

 Happy Valley Corn Whiskey
 Guaranteed 100 Proof
 E.Gouge & Co.
 Bristol, VA-TENN.
 30oz

 I found the bottle (along with a couple more of different types) in the attic of an old kitchen. This kitchen was built (separate from the house) around 1895 near Brookneal, VA.

 All I know so far is that E. Gouge had a distillery in or near Bristol and that it was flooded out. Is this true? Can anyone tell me more about the bottle and where it came from?

 Thanks

 Tim S.
 Abingdon, MD.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like 1910-1915 to me. Yours is in the typical whiskey shape used from about 1890-1930.[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi stormcrow and welcome to the forum !
 I have seen your whiskey before....but don't have any info on them. 
 If you ever decide you might like to sell it...I might be interested !
 I am from Tennessee and collect TN. bottles. 
  Thanks , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Rich,
 I see the info was signed " Ralph " .
 Was the info on value supplied by Ralph VanBroklin ??? 
  Brian


----------



## stormcrow (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks all for helping me out. I'll think about selling. After all, I'm not a collector AND I'd probably end up breaking it anyway.

 Is there anyway I can get ahold of the Gouge family person and ask if he wants to buy it?

 Thanks


----------



## Anabbiec (Jan 10, 2016)

I know it's a long shot, as this post is rather old, but I'm a descendant of the family and I would love to buy this or another bottle like it. If anyone happens upon one, please send me the details. Thanks! A. Gouge


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, keep checking ebay. I see 3 have sold in the last couple months and by 3 different sellers so they're out there.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 11, 2016)

did you say old ? I would say ancient.


----------

